# Wer hat Lust auf Weißenburg (Wissembourg)?



## snoopy-bike (8. September 2004)

Hi Leute, 
am 26. September (Sonntag) findet in Weißenburg die 15(?) CTF statt. Weißenburg liegt im Elsaß irgendwo weit hinter Dahn. Die Anreise dauert etwa 1h 20 min.
Die Strecke ist MEGA-GENIAL (fast so wie eine Pfalz-Tour mit mir  )!
Absoluter Kult-Event!!!!!

Abfahrt müsste aber sehr früh erfolgen! Wie gesagt man fährt fast 1 1/2 Stunden! Aber es rentiert sich wirklich!!!!!!     

Meldet Euch mal- Ich war bisher ca. 10 mal dabei!!!!
Gruß
Snoopy


----------



## Moose (8. September 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> am 26. September (Sonntag) findet in Weißenburg die 15(?) CTF statt. Weißenburg liegt im Elsaß irgendwo weit hinter Dahn. Die Anreise dauert etwa 1h 20 min.
> Die Strecke ist MEGA-GENIAL (fast so wie eine Pfalz-Tour mit mir  )!
> Absoluter Kult-Event!!!!!
> ...



ICH ICH ICH ! ! ! 

ICH WILL MIT!!!
Habe aber weder AUto noch Führerschein ... .

*TOOOOOOZZIIIIIII !!!!*
Kommst Du mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (8. September 2004)

Why not!


----------



## Wiseman (8. September 2004)

Wenn ich keine Termindoppelbelegung *und* ein funktionierendes Bike habe, würde ich auch gerne mitkommen.
Letzteres ist ja bei mir zur Zeit Mangelware ...  

<hilferuf>
Wer kann mir viel Geld schenken? 
</hilferuf>

Mal sehen wen ich noch alles begeistern kann ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (8. September 2004)

Hört sich lustig an... tozzi  

@Wiseman

du kannst dir meinen alten Stevens Stahlrahmen gerne mal anschauen, aber erwarte nicht zuviel. Rammenhöhe ca. 51 cm Oberrohr ca. 59cm Steuerrohr ca 16cm Durchmesser ???

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (8. September 2004)

Hätte vielelicht auch noch was im Keller!


----------



## Wiseman (8. September 2004)

@Einheimischer & 007ike: Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, wenn es möglich ist, würde ich mir die Sachen von euch beiden mal anschauen und mich dann entscheiden ... zur Not baue ich alles an das Rad meiner Schwester (womit ich es dann endgültig in Beschlag hätte) und dann heisst es Wiseman goes DualSlalom 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (8. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer & 007ike: Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, wenn es möglich ist, würde ich mir die Sachen von euch beiden mal anschauen und mich dann entscheiden ... zur Not baue ich alles an das Rad meiner Schwester (womit ich es dann endgültig in Beschlag hätte) und dann heisst es Wiseman goes DualSlalom
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


Ich habe auch noch massenweise Ersatzteile (quasi ein komplettes Bike!) Sag Bescheid!!!


----------



## leeqwar (8. September 2004)

sorry wenn ich den thread hier mal missbrauche  
aber "ja", ich hätte auch interesse an der ctf und vonwegen material:
hat noch jemand ein altes hinteres laufrad ? muss eigentlich nur am sonntag halten... würde so 10 - 20 euronen abtreten. hab meins gestern abend noch geschreddert   
wer war eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, dass wir so spät im dunklen heimkamen ? bestimmt wieder dieser Lor_1...


----------



## tozzi (8. September 2004)

...wenn snoopy uns dies so ans Herz legt, dann fahren wir natürlich dorthin !
Da die CTF ja Sonntags stattfindet, können wir dann den tozzi-moose-Bus nehmen.Platz für Bikes ist massig vorhanden, für Mitfahrer leider nur deren zwei-und diese sind wohl schon durch Eh. und moose belegt   .Alles weitere müssen wir dann noch besprechen, damit wir alle dort hinkommen.Da dürften dann wohl ein bis zwei Fahrzeuge zur reinen Personenbeförderung genügen.


----------



## Moose (8. September 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> sorry wenn ich den thread hier mal missbrauche
> aber "ja", ich hätte auch interesse an der ctf und vonwegen material:
> hat noch jemand ein altes hinteres laufrad ? muss eigentlich nur am sonntag halten... würde so 10 - 20 euronen abtreten. hab meins gestern abend noch geschreddert
> wer war eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, dass wir so spät im dunklen heimkamen ? bestimmt wieder dieser Lor_1...



@leeqwar
Ich könnte Dir für Sonntag ein Laufrad ausleihen. Kassette ist drauf, halt nicht neu. Ist ein Mavic Crossride.

@tozzi:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. September 2004)

@leeqwar

ich kann dir auch ein Hinterrad leihen.

@tozzi

   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (9. September 2004)

@moose & eh: danke für das angebot. für ne "normale" tour würd ich es auch gerne annehmen. aber in nem cc-rennen geliehenes material... das würde mein gewissen nicht mitmachen 
ausserdem bin ich ja überzeugter 8-fach-fahrer. aber wie gesagt, wenn noch jemand was altes hat, gerne auch lx oder so. den winter über ist es eh egal.


----------



## snoopy-bike (9. September 2004)

@weißenburg:
Hört sich gut an, wird bestimmt ne runde Sache!
Hoffentlich haben die noch die "Bunker"-Abfahrt drin! (Ca. 35-40% steil und ziemlich schmal über ruppigen Untergrund und fast doppelt so lang wie Uwe's Bomber Abfahrt!   

@leeqwar
Habe leider mein ganzes altes Material verramscht!
Bei Decathlon gibts für ca. 90 ein DEORE Laufradsatz (komlett) - genau das richtige für den Winter  

Servusle
Snoopy


----------



## Wiseman (9. September 2004)

@leeqwar: ich habe noch eins von diesen billigen Hinterrädern im Keller mit einer breiten Felge, bei dem ist es auch nicht tragisch wenn es das zeitliche segnet oder ein schickes Kult-Laufrad mit Bullseye-Nabe und 7-Fach Schraubkranz  dass allerdings erst zentriert werden muss ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Limit83 (9. September 2004)

Hi Snoop!

Bin wie schon gesagt, auch dabei. Falls es mit den Autos knapp werden sollte, kann ich natürlich auch noch fahren.


----------



## Pick (9. September 2004)

hi darf ich auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. September 2004)

Hey Snoopy`s "Bruder" hat auch einen Account, hab dich ja noch nie hier gelesen - Wilkommen Limit83  

@pik
klar darfst du mit.

Grüße.


----------



## Oberaggi (10. September 2004)

Also ich würde auch mitfahren.
Vom Tempo kann ich aber wohl kaum mit Euch mithalten. 
Dafür könnte ich aber auch ein Auto zur Verfügung stellen (Nein, nicht um die Hälfte der Strecke damit zu fahren)


----------



## Adrenalino (13. September 2004)

Hi ihrs!

Bin zwar aus Hessen aber egal...hab jetzt schon öfters was gehört über diese CTF, muss ja wirklich klasse sein, beschreibt doch mal bitte die Strecke. Würde sich die Anfahrt aus Maintal - das liegt bei Frankfurt/Main - denn dafür lohnen?


----------



## roland.matzig (13. September 2004)

das klingt ja als würden wir uns alle im land des roten weines zu einer kultigen runde treffen...das finde ich aber sehr fein.
wir von bikenatour e.v. sind mit ca 8-10 leuts dort.
wer zu unserem bike-on-tour (wohnwagen) kommt bekommt auch was zu trinken ;-))
cu there...freufreufreu


----------



## snoopy-bike (14. September 2004)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihrs!
> 
> Bin zwar aus Hessen aber egal...hab jetzt schon öfters was gehört über diese CTF, muss ja wirklich klasse sein, beschreibt doch mal bitte die Strecke. Würde sich die Anfahrt aus Maintal - das liegt bei Frankfurt/Main - denn dafür lohnen?




Hi,
also die Strecke war in den vergangenen 10 Jahren Mega-genial und gehört zu den besten, was es so an CTF's gibt!
Es gibt viele Single-Trails mit z.T. knackigen Technik-Einlagen.
Außerdem ist sie landschaftlicht äußerst Reizvoll.
Kurzum:  
Gruß
snoopy


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. September 2004)

Hi Leute,
hier eine kleine Info, die Euch wahrscheinlich nicht sehr erfreut!  

Um in Weißenburg einigermaßen vom Acker zukommen, darf man dort nicht so spät starten, weil die bei Ihrer "kleinen" CTF und gutem Wetter mal locker 4-500 !!! Starter haben!  

Das heißt im Klartext: man sollte unbedingt gegen 9.00 Startbereit sein! - Dies zeigt meine Erfahrung aus den letzten 10 Jahren, sonst hat man nur noch Pappnasen auf den geilen Trails vor sich!!!!  

Dies bedeutet im Umkehrschluß (und jetzt kommts!) Abfahrt 7.00 - 7.10 in Saarbrücken  

*******gal, wenn Ihr mich fragt, denn es rentiert sich!!!!  

Und außerdem habt Ihr jetzt eine knappe Woche Zeit um Schlaf-vorzuholen  

Treffpunkt sollte man noch vereinbaren!
Und denkt an Francs -   
ach quatsch wir haben ja seit kurzem den TEURO!  
Servusle
snoopy


----------



## Moose (20. September 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> hier eine kleine Info, die Euch wahrscheinlich nicht sehr erfreut!
> 
> Um in Weißenburg einigermaßen vom Acker zukommen, darf man dort nicht so spät starten, weil die bei Ihrer "kleinen" CTF und gutem Wetter mal locker 4-500 !!! Starter haben!
> ...



Das ist doch nicht früh! 
Ich würd mal sagen: das kriegen wir hin, oder?
  

(sagte Moose, und hoffte, dass es ein paar willige Autofahrer gibt, die führerscheinlose Geweihtiere mitnehmen)


----------



## roland.matzig (20. September 2004)

es gibt noch eine "schicke" alternative:
die bikenatouristen reisen am vorabend mit dem wohn-werbe-wagen bike-on-tour an. wer also früher kommen will kann darin nächtigen (platz für 3-4 biker) eigener schlafsack obligat
wär` das was?


----------



## Oberaggi (20. September 2004)

Ich kann mich da Moose nur anschliessen und bin auch um 7h bereit.

Schliesslich will ich die erste Pappnase auf den Trails sein.


----------



## dieselmartin (20. September 2004)

> Abfahrt 7.00 - 7.10 in Saarbrücken



Ach wie suess  Das ist doch echt nicht frueh.

Wir muessen uns fuer nen Triathlon schon mal um 5:00 aus der Haustuer quaelen ....

Hat wer nen Link fuer mich, google mag mich heute nicht.

Danke
m;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (20. September 2004)

Das ist doch nicht früh, ich geh Sonntags immer viel früher ins Bett, so um fünf.


----------



## sailor (20. September 2004)

Hi alle zusammen,
haben die Franzosen auch eine Homepage zu ihrem Marathon?
Oder wer hat Infos zu der Veranstaltung? Distanzen, hm, Gebühren, Anmeldefristen etc. etc..

Gruss
sailor


----------



## Einheimischer (20. September 2004)

sailor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle zusammen,
> haben die Franzosen auch eine Homepage zu ihrem Marathon?
> Oder wer hat Infos zu der Veranstaltung? Distanzen, hm, Gebühren, Anmeldefristen etc. etc..
> 
> ...



Das ganze ist kein Marathon, sonder eine VTT/CTF. Angeboten werden 15+30+55km Start ist von 8-11 Uhr.
Alle weiteren Infos findest du beim Bikeaholic

Grüße.


----------



## roland.matzig (21. September 2004)

auch wenn die reaktionen auf meine beiträge in diesem fred bislang die gräben zwischen saarland und der pfalz nicht gerade geebnet haben

alle guten dinge sind 3

wir freuen uns euch alle in weissenburg zu sehen um vielleicht nach dem biken ein wenig gemeinsam "abzuhängen". wenn ihr unseren wagen entdecken solltet seid ihr herzlich willkommen ein schlückchen mit uns zu teilen.


----------



## Moose (21. September 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn die reaktionen auf meine beiträge in diesem fred bislang die gräben zwischen saarland und der pfalz nicht gerade geebnet haben
> 
> alle guten dinge sind 3
> 
> wir freuen uns euch alle in weissenburg zu sehen um vielleicht nach dem biken ein wenig gemeinsam "abzuhängen". wenn ihr unseren wagen entdecken solltet seid ihr herzlich willkommen ein schlückchen mit uns zu teilen.



HEy, und dabei habe ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt, in Eurem Wohnwagen zu übernachten!!!
(okay, das hätte den Graben vielleicht auch nicht geebnet, denn ich komme aus dem "Land der Kehrwoche").

Freu mich jedenfalls, Euch mal kennenzulernen!


----------



## snoopy-bike (22. September 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn die reaktionen auf meine beiträge in diesem fred bislang die gräben zwischen saarland und der pfalz nicht gerade geebnet haben
> 
> alle guten dinge sind 3
> 
> wir freuen uns euch alle in weissenburg zu sehen um vielleicht nach dem biken ein wenig gemeinsam "abzuhängen". wenn ihr unseren wagen entdecken solltet seid ihr herzlich willkommen ein schlückchen mit uns zu teilen.


Habt Ihr denn Federweiser dabei????
Dann lass ich auf der Heimfahrt Bennie fahren - der hat zwar keinen Führerschein - kann also auch keinen abgeholt kriegen - BRÜLLER  

 Dann gibts Kastanien mit Federweiser!!

Freu mich schon,
hoffentlich hälts Wetter einigermaßen, geh mir heute Mittag noch Pneus kaufen für widrige Verhältnisse!  

 servusle snoopy


----------



## snoopy-bike (22. September 2004)

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben!  

Treffpunkt (ABFAHRT!!!!!) 7.15 an der Straßenmeisterei in Limbach!  
Gruß
Snoopy


----------



## roland.matzig (22. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> HEy, und dabei habe ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt, in Eurem Wohnwagen zu übernachten!!!!



du kannst es auch "zum spaß" tun...muß ja nicht immer alles ernst sein ;-))



			
				Moose schrieb:
			
		

> (okay, das hätte den Graben vielleicht auch nicht geebnet, denn ich komme aus dem "Land der Kehrwoche").!



sind das denn nicht die schwaben...?



			
				Moose schrieb:
			
		

> (Freu mich jedenfalls, Euch mal kennenzulernen!



dito


----------



## roland.matzig (22. September 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr denn Federweiser dabei????



eigentlich sollte sich das problemlos organisieren lassen ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieselmartin (22. September 2004)

Speziell fuer snoopy

Mein Weather-control-master-piece sagt akzeptable Bedingungen vorher:

http://people.freenet.de/golf-schrauber/wetter.html
(mit Modem nur mit Geduld zu geniessen 

m;


----------



## Moose (22. September 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst es auch "zum spaß" tun...muß ja nicht immer alles ernst sein ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jawoll, jawoll, jawoll!
Aus'm Schwobaländle, aber Saarland-Liebhaberin!


----------



## Wiseman (22. September 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben!
> 
> Treffpunkt (ABFAHRT!!!!!) 7.15 an der Straßenmeisterei in Limbach!
> Gruß
> Snoopy


Warum eigentlich Limbach? Die franz. Grenze ist vielleicht 2km von meiner Haustür entfernt, warum sollte ich mich also so früh nach Limbach quälen? Gibt es eventuell einen 2. Treffpunkt, der näher an SB dran ist?
Ich muss mal gerade Map24.de bemühen, damit ich hier auch mal im Bilde bin.

Edit: OK, ich habe gerade die Route gesehen, Limbach ist ok als Treffpunkt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## dieselmartin (23. September 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

Ich bin doch nicht wasserdicht !

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0201&type=WORLD&id=79270&fdate=20040926

m;


----------



## Wiseman (24. September 2004)

Ich muss die CTF am Sonntag leider absagen, weil ich mein Bike nicht mehr gescheit aufgebaut bekomme bis Sonntag und das Wetter nicht sehr vielversprechend daherkommt.

Euch anderen wünsche ich viel Spaß auf den Trails!

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

Was ist denn nun mit Wissembourg??? Ich hab mal wieder alles vergessen was abgemacht war  Das letzte was ich gehört hab ist, dass wir es vom Wetter abhängig machen wollten. 
Ach jetzt fällt mir wieder ein das wir uns in Limbach treffen wollten, um 7Uhr15 - richtig???

Wär nett wenn sich noch jemand äussern würde  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (26. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn nun mit Wissembourg??? Ich hab mal wieder alles vergessen was abgemacht war  Das letzte was ich gehört hab ist, dass wir es vom Wetter abhängig machen wollten.
> Ach jetzt fällt mir wieder ein, das wir uns in Limbach treffen wollten, um 7Uhr15 - richtig???
> 
> Wär nett wenn sich noch jemand äussern würde
> ...



Nanana... The singing Biker vergisst wieder alles! Der Treffpunkt mit Limbach stimmt, allerding 07.15 Uhr Abfahrt! Da ihr mich und Moose samt Räder noch umladen müsst. Am Besten um zehn nach schon an der Straßenmeisterei sein! Alles klar?!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

Ah danke Limit83 - hoffentlich kommt tozzi auch mit dem Bus ... aber ich denke schon, Wetter geht ja einigermaßen.

Bis heute   früh.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (26. September 2004)

Naja, hat eben schon ziemlich geregnet   , aber die Trails lohnen sich bei jedem Wetter! Tozzi muss kommen, denn bis nach Weißenburg reicht mein Tank bzw mein Geldbeutel nicht mehr!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

Wir können ja zusammenlegen, dann kommen wir wenigstens bis Pirmasens - den Rest müssen wir dann halt mit den Bikes fahren   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (26. September 2004)

Wäre zwar eine Alternative aber dennoch glaube ich an das Gute im Tozzi! Der kommt bestimmt mit em Bus und dann können wir wenigstens trocken hin und zurückfahren!   
Heute hat snoop mir mal wieder ein paar Trails gezeigt! Genial! Ich sag nur 40% Gefälle!!!    
Da fährst du knapp drei Jahre mit dem zusammen und der überrascht dich immer wieder aufs Neue!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

Ihr macht wohl niemals Pause  und ich dachte ich sei schon  aber ihr...  So genug   ich geh jetzt vorsorglich mal schlafen und hoffe wie du, dass tozzi morgen früh auftaucht  

Gute Nacht


----------



## tozzi (26. September 2004)

Tozzi kommt ! (mit Bus)
Gut's Nächtle !


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

Man muss nur lange genug über ihn sprechen, schon ist er da - der Teu... äh der Tozzi    

Bis morgen  

n8


----------



## tozzi (26. September 2004)

...äh, tja...
Der tozzi ist doch nicht gekommen...lag wie tot im Bett, den Wecker habe ich nicht gehört...als ich so gegen 9 Uhr das erste Mal die Augen aufmachte, war natürlich alles schon zu spät...ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle irgendwie untergekommen und hattet Euren Spaß auf der CTF...ich bitte alle Betroffenen untertänigst um Entschuldigung  
...sorry,sorry,sorry...


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

Wie gesagt, kein Thema... kann ja mal passieren 
Ich hoffe die anderen haben das heut morgen irgendwie mit den Autos hin bekommen und können heute Abend einen Erlebnissbericht abliefern  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (26. September 2004)

Hallo Einheimischer,

schade dass Du nicht dabei warst, obwohl doch Tozzi verschlafen hat.   
Vom Wetter habt Ihr nichts verpasst, aber der Rest war OK. Ich bin die 35km gefahren und Moose, Snoopy und Limit die 57km. 
Für den Flammkuchen hat es sich schon gelohnt den Weg auf sich zu nehmen.
@Moose: Hatten wir Dir eigentlich gesagt wie gut der schmeckt


----------



## Moose (26. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, kein Thema... kann ja mal passieren
> Ich hoffe die anderen haben das heut morgen irgendwie mit den Autos hin bekommen und können heute Abend einen Erlebnissbericht abliefern
> 
> Grüße.



Vermisst habe ich Euch!
snoopy-bike und Limit83 waren ja der Meinung, dass ich deren Tempo mitfahren kann. Konnte ich auch ein Stück weit, dann ist (zum Glück ..?) die Kette gerissen (jaaaaa, 007ike, die Kette ist gerissen!). Bin nach der Reparatur alleine weiter und wenig später saublöd gestürzt. Vermutlich sind ein paar Bänder ab, aber Fahrradfahren ging noch. Bin noch ein zweites Mal gestürzt, weil mich der erste Sturz aus der Fassung gebracht hat (gute Ausrede, oder?).
Die Strecke hat Spass gemacht, Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Wasgau-Marathon (ist ja gleich um die Ecke) waren nicht zu leugnen. Snoopy hat sich beim Entwurf der Ingbert-Marathon wohl in Weißenburg inspirieren lassen.
Nass war's nur ein bisschen.
Oberaggi hat mich heimgefahren (Moose sagt Danke). Humpeln geht wieder.
Nächstes Mal holen wir Euch zuhause ab!


----------



## 007ike (26. September 2004)

Ups, Bänder ab???????????????????  
Mal gute Besserung von hier aus!

Kette gerissen? Echt Bescheiden!

Na gut, war dann mal der Versuch mit diesen Ketten. Schade eigendlich!
Aber hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht, oder?


----------



## roland.matzig (26. September 2004)

dabei hatten wir (wie gewünscht) extra "federweisen" in kanister gefüllt.
aber irgendwie haben wir uns wohl verfehlt..schade

dann werden wir das kanisterchen jetzt in aller ruhe aussüfeln

@moose...gute besserung
offensichtlich war es ein unfallträchtiger tag, denn unser klaus hat sich die nase verbogen und wird um eine kleine schönheitsrep. nicht rumkommen


----------



## Moose (26. September 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> dabei hatten wir (wie gewünscht) extra "federweisen" in kanister gefüllt.
> aber irgendwie haben wir uns wohl verfehlt..schade
> 
> dann werden wir das kanisterchen jetzt in aller ruhe aussüfeln
> ...



Gute Besserung an Klaus!

Habe bei Euch am Wohnwagen vorbeigeschaut, aber da wart Ihr wohl gerade anderswo.
Hoffentlich nächstes Mal. Ich will mir unbedingt noch das bike mit der Rohloff Nabe anschauen. Wem gehört das?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

@Obergaggi

nun ja tozzi wollte mich abholen und da ich keine andere Möglichkeit hatte dorthin zu kommen...

@moose

du machst ja Sachen  wenn ich nicht dabei bin um Blödsinn zu machen, heisst das NICHT, Du sollst mich vertreten  Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung!!! Halt uns auf dem laufenden.

@Klaus

unbekannterweisse ebenfalls gute Besserung!

@roland.matzig 
Prost  

Grüße.


----------



## roland.matzig (26. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich nächstes Mal. Ich will mir unbedingt noch das bike mit der Rohloff Nabe anschauen. Wem gehört das?


wir haben 2 stolze rohloff-fahrer
stephan und ich
werde dich/euch gerne eine proberunde fahren lassen


----------



## Oberaggi (26. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja tozzi wollte mich abholen und da ich keine andere Möglichkeit hatte dorthin zu kommen...


Hallo Einheimischer,

heisst das Du bist um 7h aufgestanden und hast vergeblich gewartet.  
Das ist ja oberärgerlich. 
Ich denke für's nächste Mal müssen wir ein Fallback für Dich  einplanen (Handy).

Ich hoffe Du bist dann nächste Woche in WND dabei, damit wir uns mal kennenlernen.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

Falsch - ich bin um 6:00 Uhr aufgestanden  Aber tozzi hat mich schon sooooo oft PÜNKTLICH abgeholt, und mich sicher samt Bike auf diverse Veranstaltungen und wieder zurück gebracht, dass es an ein Wunder grenzen würde, würde er sich nicht mal verschlafen, zumal ich weiss, wie hart er in letzter Zeit arbeitet...
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt (mir ist`s mal wieder fad  ), sehen wir uns sicher nächste Woche in WND, evtl schon auf der Nudelparty?!?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (26. September 2004)

Aaah, was macht ihr nur? Reisst euch Bänder ab und was weis ich nicht noch alles. Ausserdem: Für einen Sturz braucht man keine Ausrede, man tut es einfach 

@"DieVerletzten": Gute Besserung. Das nächste mal eurem Vordermann nicht alles nachmachen, ok, der war jetzt gemein, ich weis und ich schäme mich dafür  

@Moose: Tsss. Mich wundert es ja gar nicht mehr, wenn Dir die Kette reisst. Egal was vorher damit geschehen ist. Du kriegst die immer klein. Ich bestelle jetzt doch noch bei bicycles.de. Hat ja alles keinen Zweck,

Grüsse,
Wiseman


----------



## snoopy-bike (27. September 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> dabei hatten wir (wie gewünscht) extra "federweisen" in kanister gefüllt.
> aber irgendwie haben wir uns wohl verfehlt..schade
> 
> dann werden wir das kanisterchen jetzt in aller ruhe aussüfeln
> ...


----------



## Moose (27. September 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> @alle:
> war eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr sooooo platt!!
> limit 83 hat mich nur gestriezt!!
> Ich bin soooo schlecht und der so gut!


  



			
				snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Streckenschwierigkeit hat gegenüber den vergangenen Jahren etwas nachgelassen, so fehlte die "Bunkerabfahrt" - aber dennoch technisch waren ein paar Leckerbissen dabei und konditionell was erheblich anspruchsvoll!-
> Vor allem mit meinem Trainingszustand-


Ich bin mir sicher, dass das die Bunkerabfahrt war, auf der ich gestürzt bin !!!     



			
				snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja,
> Moose gut Besserung, hoffe dass die Bänder doch noch dran sind??!
> Gruß
> snoopy


Ich hoffe auch, dass sie noch dran sind! Mega-geschwollen, blau und schmerzhaft = die müssen noch dran sein, sonst würde ich ja nichts mehr spüren!


----------



## scotty23 (27. September 2004)

Gute Besserung an alle, insbesonder an Moose, mensch Du hast doch Urlaub
...... und dann sowas ... Gute Besserung.

ciao

scott23


----------



## dieselmartin (27. September 2004)

WOW

da ging es ja richtig ab und ich war nicht dabei.
Aber ich hab 2 super Ausreden:

(1) (ohne Fotos), ich hab von DI in HOM irgendwas komisches am Allerwertesten wachsen gehabt - is aber wieder fast weg 

(2) ich haette nicht anreisen koennen, weil mein Oel-Esel nicht mehr betriebsbereit ist:
http://www.luxus-wg.de/~martin/auto_bilder/AGR_Saugstutzen/Kruemmer_undicht_1.jpg

Also hab ich das ganze We meine Haende in Diesel gebadet und Ansaugbruecken geputzt http://www.luxus-wg.de/~martin/auto_bilder/AGR_Saugstutzen_sauber/

Wenn ich irgednwie nach WND kommen kann, sehen wir uns da.

Gute Besserung an die "Opfer"
(Moose, hattest zu nicht schon "Rallye-Streifen aufm Oberschenkel ???  )

m;


----------



## Moose (27. September 2004)

dieselmartin schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung an die "Opfer"
> (Moose, hattest zu nicht schon "Rallye-Streifen aufm Oberschenkel ???  )
> 
> m;



... ja, okay, ich bin die, die's nicht kann 
Solange ich mich noch bewegen kann (und radfahren geht ja) ist es noch keine Katastrophe. Evtl. bin ich ja bis St.Wendel wieder okay (Trage-Passagen gibt es da doch nicht, oder??).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (27. September 2004)

oh mann, ich wäre so gerne mitgekommen. sass aber ohne auto nur mit bike im nordsaarland fest. 

@moose: machst du konkret komische sachen ? kann man bänder mit sekundekleber flicken ? nein im ernst, gute besserung auch von mir...



			
				Moose schrieb:
			
		

> (Trage-Passagen gibt es da doch nicht, oder??).



das kommt auf deine reifen an, aber ich denke das stück bei km 55 muss man auf jeden fall schieben... ansonsten ist die strecke recht trocken, auch die wiesenauffahrten sind noch (!) ok.


----------



## Moose (27. September 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @moose: machst du konkret komische sachen ? kann man bänder mit sekundekleber flicken ? nein im ernst, gute besserung auch von mir...



Voll krass, ey!?
Mann, meine Bänder - voll vercheckt - sag ich da nur!

 
*
Wann wollen wir denn morgen fahren???
16.00 Uhr ab Uni??*


----------



## Einheimischer (27. September 2004)

Sag mal, du willst doch jetzt nicht wirklich ohne Bänder durch die Gegend fahren??? Mag sein, dass Radfahren geht, aber lass dir gesagt sein, man kann nicht alles mit dem Bike erledigen, irgendwann musst du auch wieder laufen...  

Was sagt denn der Arzt?

16:00 Uhr Uni wär für mich ok  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (27. September 2004)

hmm. ich würde morgen gerne mitkommen, aber 16:00 Uhr ist mir etwas früh. könntet ihr mich irgendwo in der Stadt aufgabeln? so gegen 16:30 - 16:45 Uhr?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Limit83 (27. September 2004)

Hey Leute!

War mal wieder genial!!!   
Ich muss sagen, dass ich an dem Tag verdammt gut drauf war, sowohl vom Druck auf dem Pedal her als auch auf den Downhills. Lässt für St Wendel hoffen.   
@ moose: 
Schade, dass deine Kette gerissen ist, aber dann auch noch die Bänder? Verdammter Mist!    Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!
Für morgen: Bin auch um 16Uhr an der Uni!

Gruß Limit!


----------



## snoopy-bike (28. September 2004)

Hi,
bin heute um 16.00 da!  
snoopy


----------



## Moose (28. September 2004)

Dann also 16.00 Uhr Halle 6. Wo sollen wir denn dann wiseman und potentiell Christina gegen 17.00 Uhr aufgabeln??
Jemand einen Vorschlag?
wiseman?? Wo? Die Stadt ist ja schon groß ...!


----------



## Wiseman (28. September 2004)

Ich dachte ihr sagt es mir wo ihr nach einer kurzen Runde am ehesten vorbeikommt 
Also ich hätte Bahnhof und Römerbrücke (am Kraftwerk) im Angebot.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (28. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ihr sagt es mir wo ihr nach einer kurzen Runde am ehesten vorbeikommt
> Also ich hätte Bahnhof und Römerbrücke (am Kraftwerk) im Angebot.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



So wie ich das verstanden habe versucht Christina um 17.00 Uhr an der Uni zu sein. Vielleicht schaffst Du das ja auch?

Will sich sonst mal jemand zu den Vorschlägen äussern?


----------



## Moose (28. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das verstanden habe versucht Christina um 17.00 Uhr an der Uni zu sein. Vielleicht schaffst Du das ja auch?
> 
> Will sich sonst mal jemand zu den Vorschlägen äussern?



Zum Ersten, ... zum Zweiten, ... zum Dritten:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie erhalten den Zuschlag (aber nicht mich schlagen, okay! ...   )

*NOTIZ: 17.00 Uhr Uni - einmal Wiseman + Christina abholen  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (28. September 2004)

Hoffentlich lest ihr das noch ...

Ich kriege meine Nokons nicht mehr rechtzeitig aufgefädelt, deshalb *wartet nicht* auf mich. Ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen wie ein Wiseman inmitten von 1000 kleinen roten perlen sitzt und jede einzelne putzt und auffädelt 

Aber ansonsten bin ich *putz*munter 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (28. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich lest ihr das noch ...
> 
> Ich kriege meine Nokons nicht mehr rechtzeitig aufgefädelt, deshalb *wartet nicht* auf mich. Ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen wie ein Wiseman inmitten von 1000 kleinen roten perlen sitzt und jede einzelne putzt und auffädelt
> 
> ...


na toll ... 
Du Armer!


----------



## Wiseman (28. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> na toll ...
> Du Armer!


Ich würde sagen, die Arbeit hat sich halbwegs gelohnt.
Jetzt noch mein Hinterrad wegschicken, dann bin ich für die nächste Saison gerüstet 

Großansicht im Fotoalbum

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (28. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, die Arbeit hat sich halbwegs gelohnt.
> Jetzt noch mein Hinterrad wegschicken, dann bin ich für die nächste Saison gerüstet
> 
> Großansicht im Fotoalbum
> ...


 
*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!

Der Ritter hat ein neues Schlachtross!*(man kann ja noch Stückchen vom alten erkennen!)


----------



## Wiseman (28. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!
> 
> Der Ritter hat ein neues Schlachtross!*(man kann ja noch Stückchen vom alten erkennen!)


Jetzt braucht es nur noch einen Namen ... ich dachte da an Sumiswald ... aber lasse mich auch gerne von euch beeinflussen, wenn ihr coole Vorschläge habt.
Eigentlich so gesehen ist es mein altes Rad, ich habe nur den Rahmen ausgetauscht und zwangsweise Umwerfer und Kurbel, was die ganze Aktion um 100% teurer gemacht hat 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (28. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt braucht es nur noch einen Namen ... ich dachte da an Sumiswald ... aber lasse mich auch gerne von euch beeinflussen, wenn ihr coole Vorschläge habt.
> Eigentlich so gesehen ist es mein altes Rad, ich habe nur den Rahmen ausgetauscht und zwangsweise Umwerfer und Kurbel, was die ganze Aktion um 100% teurer gemacht hat
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Sumiswald klingt gut, ich bin einverstanden. Kurz: das Sumi?? 
Wo hast Du das Gerüst denn her?


----------



## Wiseman (28. September 2004)

Ist ein Kinesis Alu-Rahmen. habe ich beim Zweirad-Kiel gekauft. Zumindest bei Kurbel und Umwerfer hatte er ähnliche Preise wie bicycles.de.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (28. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein Kinesis Alu-Rahmen. habe ich beim Zweirad-Kiel gekauft. Zumindest bei Kurbel und Umwerfer hatte er ähnliche Preise wie bicycles.de.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


Wann sehen wir Dich damit?
Morgen???
Der Einheimische, tozzi und ich wollten uns evtl. zu einer Hausfrauen-Runde treffen. So gegen Nachmittag.


----------



## Einheimischer (28. September 2004)

Du MUST morgen unbedingt mitfahren!!! ich will Es anfassen  

Edit: Wieso hast du die Kurbel gewechselt, ein passendes Innenlager hätte doch gereicht? Deine "alte" XT Kurbel war doch noch so gut wie neu  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (28. September 2004)

ein race-bike    
aber irgendwie passt die gabel stylemässig nicht dazu... oder ?


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2004)

Ich finde gerade die Gabel macht das Rad zu was besonderem  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (29. September 2004)

*räusper*
Mein guter alter K2 Rahmen gehört zu den Exoten mit einem 73mm Innenlager und vielleicht kriege ich ja irgendwann genug Teile für ein 2-Rad zusammen oder ich baue meiner Schwester das K2 auf ... 

Morgen fahren hört sich gut an. Wann wollt Ihr starten? Hoffentlich regnet es nicht. Heute fand ich das Wetter auch nicht unbedingt optimal für gute Laune ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (29. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde gerade die Gabel macht das Rad zu was besonderem
> 
> Grüße.


klar. das schon. aber ich habe auch eine intention in richtung gewicht unterstellt. damit der ritter dir mal beim marathon die leviten liest   

wetter heute war überraschend warm. nach den kalten tagen war ich vieeel zu warm an


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2004)

Soweit ich weiss ist die Gabel rel. leicht ... von nun an hab ich eh keine Chance mehr gegen Wiseman, ich fürchte der fährt sogar den Chaka Cup mit dem Ding    

Gut ok, 73mm hatte dein altes Innenlager nun hat du verm. ein 68mm Lager, dass erklärt aber immer noch nicht, warum du dir eine neue Kurbel gekauft hast und nicht nur ein neues Innenlager  

Starten wollten wir so um 15:00 oder 16:00 Uhr - Wetter passt schon.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (29. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiss ist die Gabel rel. leicht ... von nun an hab ich eh keine Chance mehr gegen Wiseman, ich fürchte der fährt sogar den Chaka Cup mit dem Ding
> 
> Gut ok, 73mm hatte dein altes Innenlager nun hat du verm. ein 68mm Lager, dass erklärt aber immer noch nicht, warum du dir eine neue Kurbel gekauft hast und nicht nur ein neues Innenlager
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach. Ich hatte im Hinterkopf sowieso mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen, weil ich meine alte XT meiner SChwester geben wollte. die hat eine deore deren Blätter ziemlich ramponiert sind.
Allerdings kann ich die nicht einfach austauschen weil eben 73mm Innenlager. wenn ich der aber jetzt meinen Rahmen mit ihren teilen aufbaue passt es wieder.

Die Gabel hat mit Batterie! 1800gr, sofern meine Waage genau geht. der Rahmen kommt auf ca 2kg womit ich jetzt bei 11,irgendwas wäre.

Grüße,
Wiseman, der noch eine zeitlang hinter leeqwar und einheimischer fahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (29. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiss ist die Gabel rel. leicht ... von nun an hab ich eh keine Chance mehr gegen Wiseman, ich fürchte der fährt sogar den Chaka Cup mit dem Ding
> 
> Gut ok, 73mm hatte dein altes Innenlager nun hat du verm. ein 68mm Lager, dass erklärt aber immer noch nicht, warum du dir eine neue Kurbel gekauft hast und nicht nur ein neues Innenlager
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach. Ich hatte im Hinterkopf sowieso mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen, weil ich meine alte XT meiner SChwester geben wollte. die hat eine deore deren Blätter ziemlich ramponiert sind.
Allerdings kann ich die nicht einfach austauschen weil eben 73mm Innenlager. wenn ich der aber jetzt meinen Rahmen mit ihren teilen aufbaue passt es wieder.

Die Gabel hat mit Batterie! 1800gr, sofern meine Waage genau geht. der Rahmen kommt auf ca 2kg womit ich jetzt bei 11,irgendwas wäre.

Grüße,
Wiseman, der noch eine zeitlang hinter leeqwar, einheimischer und 007ike fahren wird.


----------



## Moose (29. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach. Ich hatte im Hinterkopf sowieso mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen, weil ich meine alte XT meiner SChwester geben wollte. die hat eine deore deren Blätter ziemlich ramponiert sind.
> Allerdings kann ich die nicht einfach austauschen weil eben 73mm Innenlager. wenn ich der aber jetzt meinen Rahmen mit ihren teilen aufbaue passt es wieder.
> 
> Die Gabel hat mit Batterie! 1800gr, sofern meine Waage genau geht. der Rahmen kommt auf ca 2kg womit ich jetzt bei 11,irgendwas wäre.
> ...



Sollen wir bei "NICHTREGEN" einfach 15.30 Uhr sagen?
Evtl. könnte die SB Fraktion Richtung Hom/ Kirkel kommen oder Betzental o.ä.. 
Wie gesagt würde ich bei richtig Regen einen Rückzieher machen. Spätestens 14.00 Uhr habe ich mich aber festgelegt.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir bei "NICHTREGEN" einfach 15.30 Uhr sagen?
> Evtl. könnte die SB Fraktion Richtung Hom/ Kirkel kommen oder Betzental o.ä..
> Wie gesagt würde ich bei richtig Regen einen Rückzieher machen. Spätestens 14.00 Uhr habe ich mich aber festgelegt.



Ok, sagen wir 15:30 Uhr am Betzentalstadion? Bei Regen hab ich allerdings auch keine Lust.

@Wiseman

Ah jetzt ich verstehe, ein 73mm Lager kann man übrigens mittels Spacer auf 68mm reduzieren, dass versaut dir aber meistens die Kettenlinie und es kommt zu Chaisucks, wie bei 007ike`s Endorfin  

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (29. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, sagen wir 15:30 Uhr am Betzentalstadion? Bei Regen hab ich allerdings auch keine Lust.
> 
> @Wiseman
> 
> ...



Vielleicht eher 16.00 Uhr Betzentalstadion, dann können wir 15.30 Halle 6 los.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2004)

Na gut ausnahmsweise  15:30 Uhr Halle 6, 16:00 Uhr Betzentalstadion.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (29. September 2004)

HEUTE??? Snoop und ich treffen uns um 15.00 Uhr. Mal schauen, wenn ihr uns dabei haben wollt würden wir auch um 16.00 Uhr im Betzentalstadion sein.
  Fahren aber "nur" knapp zwei Std. mit! Ich zumindest.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> HEUTE??? Snoop und ich treffen uns um 15.00 Uhr. Mal schauen, wenn ihr uns dabei haben wollt würden wir auch um 16.00 Uhr im Betzentalstadion sein.
> Fahren aber "nur" knapp zwei Std. mit! Ich zumindest.



Klar dürft ihr mitkommen, allerdings wird das heut `ne Hausfrauenrunde, also gaaaanz locker  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (29. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar dürft ihr mitkommen, allerdings wird das heut `ne Hausfrauenrunde, also gaaaanz locker
> 
> Grüße.



Um so besser! Mache ja ne Ruhewoche damit ich in St. Wendel mal angreifen kann. Hab heut gelesen die Fumic's werden auch erwartet.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Um so besser! Mache ja ne Ruhewoche damit ich in St. Wendel mal angreifen kann. Hab heut gelesen die Fumic's werden auch erwartet.



Die Fumic`s wer ist das???  Wir sehen uns später  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (29. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht eher 16.00 Uhr Betzentalstadion, dann können wir 15.30 Halle 6 los.


Ich bin um 15:30 Uhr an der Uni. Freue mich auf euch.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (29. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fumic`s wer ist das???  Wir sehen uns später
> 
> Grüße.



Die Fumics sind Fakire, die versuchen auf aufgesplitterten Carbon-Teilen zu reiten ... keine Konkurrenz also für Limit83! Es sei denn, ihm SCHWINNden die Kräfte.

@wiseman: bis 15.30 Uhr!


----------



## Moose (29. September 2004)

Wenn es um 15.00 Uhr regnet und keinen Deut heller wird, dann bleibe ich drinnen!
Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## Wiseman (29. September 2004)

Fährt jemand auf jeden fall?
Ich muss so oder so vor die Tür und wenn ich schonmal nass bin soll es sich auch lohnen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (29. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jemand auf jeden fall?
> Ich muss so oder so vor die Tür und wenn ich schonmal nass bin soll es sich auch lohnen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Wenn Du Dich nass machst, dann komm ich wohl auch mit.
Kannst Du bestätigen?


----------



## Moose (29. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Dich nass machst, dann komm ich wohl auch mit.
> Kannst Du bestätigen?



15.30 Uhr Halle 6, 16.00 Uhr Betzentalstadion.
Wehe Euch, wenn ich jetzt alleine fahre!!!


----------



## Limit83 (29. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fumics sind Fakire, die versuchen auf aufgesplitterten Carbon-Teilen zu reiten ... keine Konkurrenz also für Limit83! Es sei denn, ihm SCHWINNden die Kräfte.


----------

